# Snow



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

As I am looking out my window, it is snowing. Yes snow. Not the only 4 letter word I'd like to use right now. Don't get me wrong, I love snow - but in December - March, not October. SNOW!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhh, not snow already. :w00t: It's freezing here today but at least we don't have any of that white stuff yet.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> As I am looking out my window, it is snowing. Yes snow. Not the only 4 letter word I'd like to use right now. Don't get me wrong, I love snow - but in December - March, not October. SNOW!


Seriously Walter? I heard some places where to get some snow today. Better you than me. I have a feeling this is going to be one long winter for us


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah too warm to stick here in the valley, but add a little elevation - 5 miles fro me in any direction and they are expecting 2-4 inches. 

Worcester got flooded.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Yes, we did get flooded here in Worcester . The power was out as well . 
Glad no snow .


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

mpappie said:


> Yes, we did get flooded here in Worcester . The power was out as well .
> Glad no snow .


I was watching on the news - in some parking lots it looked to be up to the car doors.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Some streets became rivers, people kept driving through them and got stuck . Interstate. 290 was closed also. Some manhole covers popped off and we're carried away . It was so sudden , thank goodness we were safe at home.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad you were safe. I hope no one was hurt. I would have been a nervous wreck. I sometimes having meetings at UMASS Medical and have to drive the 290 from the pike. It is scary for me even on a dry day; it always seems to be under construction with lane closures and people travel a lot faster than I am comfortable with.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I drove 290 daily to work for 29 years until I retired last year, it was always an ordeal.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow that is early. I enjoyed my 60 degrees this morning but it warmed up to a very comfortable 79! Time to dig out the flannel!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> Wow that is early. I enjoyed my 60 degrees this morning but it warmed up to a very comfortable 79! Time to dig out the flannel!


Ironically, it was 80 here on Tuesday.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Glad you were safe. I hope no one was hurt. I would have been a nervous wreck. I sometimes having meetings at UMASS Medical and have to drive the 290 from the pike. It is scary for me even on a dry day; it always seems to be under construction with lane closures and people travel a lot faster than I am comfortable with.


My daughter works in UMass medicals ER, the night shift. They were swamped last night. She works 3p.m-3a.m shift and had to sleep over because the roads were so flooded.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

CRAZY! it was 43 here this morning but got up to 79. Leaving the 30th for Destin to try to grab the rest of summer.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Have fun in Florida.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

SNOW:w00t: no way. It was in the low 60's today with sunshine. Yesterday it rained all day:blush: I just know one day soon I'll be looking at the white stuff. I seriously don't like snow, the first few snow storms are beautiful but it gets old real fast. I want it to snow tons in the mountains but not here.

Walter I'm sorry I hope your not in for a long cold, snowy winter


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I know they were expecting snow today up at our house in VT. Jim said,"Sure glad we were there last weekend instead." :thumbsup: A little too early for snow but I do remember years ago getting snow there on Oct 4. :w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my! DD did not say she had snow in Amherst but it has been cold for a while. I am in the Austin, TX area & we have had 2 cool nights but the days are in 70-80s range---more to my taste for sure. Be careful Walter!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Oh my! DD did not say she had snow in Amherst but it has been cold for a while. I am in the Austin, TX area & we have had 2 cool nights but the days are in 70-80s range---more to my taste for sure. Be careful Walter!


Thanks Sandi. Hope you are enjoying being back in the states. Amherst is in the Pioneer Valley, which is always 5 or so degrees warmer. PV actually has a 3 week longer growing season than we do. I looked up at the mountains and no snow on the trees yet. I bet the sugar houses will be happy today, because the maple syrup must be flowing pretty good with these cold/warm alterations.

2 inches of snow is nothing. I don't think people would even think about it. around 5 or so, the residential streets can get a bit messy, over 10 or so, the main streets can be snowed covered. We have such great snow removal procedures, that except of residential streets, it would have to be a moderate storm to cause issues. Ice storms are different - there is no defense from ice storms, but snow is no big deal

I usually put my snow tires on at the end of November.

Given the cubbies are in the word series, h* just froze over so there is no telling what this winter will be like.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> Thanks Sandi. Hope you are enjoying being back in the states. Amherst is in the Pioneer Valley, which is always 5 or so degrees warmer. PV actually has a 3 week longer growing season than we do. I looked up at the mountains and no snow on the trees yet. I bet the sugar houses will be happy today, because the maple syrup must be flowing pretty good with these cold/warm alterations.
> 
> 2 inches of snow is nothing. I don't think people would even think about it. around 5 or so, the residential streets can get a bit messy, over 10 or so, the main streets can be snowed covered. We have such great snow removal procedures, that except of residential streets, it would have to be a moderate storm to cause issues. Ice storms are different - there is no defense from ice storms, but snow is no big deal
> 
> ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am not ready for snow. I am still wearing flip-flops!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

UGHHHH I am not looking forward to snow, turn away, turn away from the window. LOL.
hope it melts fast Walter.

I bought a shovel a few weeks ago, it was like I did not want to be associated with the shovel at the checkout (especially since it was a beautiful warm day) and I quickly put it in my trunk. I did not want to jinx anything but I really needed a new one.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Still too warm to stick. It is just the idea of the thing.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's good, the snow's not sticking. Actually is it almost 20 C here today and too humid, and earlier we had a downpour of rain. It's almost too warm for me now that the cooler weather started I'm used to it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snow in October?! naw, it can't be...:w00t::w00t:

That's just so wrong!!!


----------

